# ~ Blackest or Whitest Horse Competition



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

I got a black one! 
She's a Canadian yearling filly and our newest 'addition'.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've got ones for whitest & blackest.
The white guy is my neighbors colt & the black mare is my Arab Chico


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice horses! Keep them coming! :grin:


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

You should say no editing allowed! Sometimes you can go into photo programs and darken/lighten a picture.


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

would people actually go to that extent to win an online horse colour comp?


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Redial said:


> would people actually go to that extent to win an online horse colour comp?


Yes, I'm sure they would.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Percheron gelding Big John. I love black horses .


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Snookeys said:


> You should say no editing allowed! Sometimes you can go into photo programs and darken/lighten a picture.


That's actually very true, thanks Snookeys! :smile:

*New rule: You are not allowed to edit the photo in such a way that it will change the color of the horse!*


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's my hubby's boy Duke...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, well I'm gonna post a pic for blackest horse, though the picture isn't the best, its the only one I have of my boy. He was a true non fading black which was awesome, with a few white hairs on his forehead, otherwise he was all black, though when I put him down he was turning really gray. Looked like he had socks lol. So here's Joe. And thats not me on him, but it is a friend, and I do have permission to post the picture.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43099&stc=1&d=1286740858


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's Spyder:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Danny a horse I used to compete on.
For the blackest horse comp


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure which colour category to enter...!!!!!!...Black or White...?.(my mother in Laws gypsy cob)












Just kidding i know we dont belong here...lol..:lol::shock:


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

This is piku! He is my neibors pony that my sister and I named and trained. This was the best pic of him I could find.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I love! Black horses with blue eyes!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

*One more day everyone! Voting starts soon! :smile:*


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my white horse:











And here's my black horse:











: )


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Pretty sure CloudsMystique just won BOTH sections. HAHA Here's another picture of the same gelding I posted ; just a better pic.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love love love black horses, i wish so bad that i had one =( they need to come up with some kind of horse dying kit lol, so that way i can dye cricket black.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

*I will post a new thread for the voting in 3 hours, so if there are any last minute entries you still have a chance. I will see if I can do a poll so it makes voting easier. :smile:*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

the whitest contest please


her names apache


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

*Closed*

*This competition is now closed! Please go and vote in the next thread to determine the winners! :smile:*

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...t-whitest-horse-competition-67694/#post788081


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

did i get in? i posted my picture before you said if closed but i cant see my pictyure on the viewing page :/


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^^^ i mean on the voting page


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ You can read up in the voting thread why I didn't add Apache. :smile:


----------

